# Instant Cats - silly picture



## jkath (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to admit..... thats pretty darn funny!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

It's especially funny since I have a cat AND a Dachshund!!!!!!!!!!!  At this very moment the Dachshund (Isabella) is on the sofa eating some kind of rawhide thing and the cat is on the mantel - a good 5' away - but watching the dog - and the dog is growling - kinda like - He's looking at me!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

I LedOL! Awesome!


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm learning about the cat/dog thing. We've had the kitty for 3 weeks now and the dog is rather dismayed that we're not taking it back to the pet shop.
She does, however chase the kitty and then attack her own squeaky toy. I'm guessing she's pretending it's the cat. mwa-ha-ha


----------



## amber (Oct 30, 2006)

Jkath, it sounds like your dog is being very patient, what with a new kitty in the house and all.  Are they about the same age?  I acquired a stray cat around the time our dog was under 1 year old, and they got along great.  The cat liked to claw my dogs lower lip alot  He stood still (very wise of him or else he'd get ripped).  They finally ended up sleeping in a cuddle together


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 30, 2006)

too funny. I also have a dachshund and 2 cats and they always are looking at eachother to see what trouble they can cause.I love my wiener head


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2006)

Instant cat is not nearly as good as stone ground, steel cut cat, which everybody knows is best cooked in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 31, 2006)

But in the end it becomes pretty clear who comes to rule the household... jkath, probably this is why your doggie is rather disgruntled.... 

http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=6712101171251604526&q=gatto+egoista


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 31, 2006)

roflmao...that is too cute, Urmaniac!


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2006)

Too cute Jkath. I like it !


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 31, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> But in the end it becomes pretty clear who comes to rule the household... jkath, probably this is why your doggie is rather disgruntled....
> 
> http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=6712101171251604526&q=gatto+egoista


       That would be Julia Child Kitty if there was a dog living in our house!  Thanks for one of the best laughs I've had in a long time!


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 31, 2006)

ROTF - This is just too good for words~!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 31, 2006)

jkath the picture is very funny and silly.  Leave it to you for coming up with such a great picture.

Hope you and your family are all well and have a very Happy Halloween.


----------



## Constance (Oct 31, 2006)

That's hilarious! 
I have a mutt dog, Chloe, and two Siamese Cats. The female Siamese, Mei Yu, tolerates Chloe. But the male, Chang, is terrified of her, and over the years, the two have become arch enemies. 
Chang hangs out in my bedroom...thinks he's king of the water bed. If Chloe happens to wander in to see me, you should hear that cat growl...that's HIS turf.
But every now and then, Chang has to venture out into enemy territory to eat and use the litterbox. Chloe is usually asleep at my feet, and he can sneak out to do his business. But if Chloe spots him, she's on him like ugly on an ape. 
Thing is, we have a tile floor in our whole living area. When the cat and dog try to play chase, they tend to loose traction on the tile floor, and it's like a cartoon animation, watching them running in the same place. Of course, eventually they both get going, and if Chang can't get to the bedroom door, he goes straight up...from the speaker, to the top of the pantry, and then to the balcony, which is a good 15 feet.


----------

